# [gelöst] net.enp4s0 bekommt keine IP und kein Netzwerk

## Michigen

Hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

"net.enp3s0" erhält die IP genau so wie es in "/etc/conf.d/net" steht.

Leider bekommt seit Gestern "net.enp4s0" nichts mehr, obwohl es nach gleichem Schema nur anderes Netz in der  "/etc/conf.d/net" steht.

Habe schon live System gebootet dort funktioniert die Schnittstelle "net.enp4s0".

Woran kann es liegen das nur noch eine Netzwerkkarte angesprochen wird?

[code]

dmesg | grep -iC 5 "enp4s0"

[   14.722156] udevd[4834]: starting eudev-3.2.9

[   14.826390] parport_pc 00:01: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

[   14.826459] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 5 [PCSPP]

[   14.832768] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: renamed from eth0

[   14.836995] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input18

[   14.841954] r8169 0000:04:00.0 enp4s0: renamed from eth1

[   14.877377] Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...

[   14.901365] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

[   14.901369] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Handle vga_switcheroo audio client

[   14.922297] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ALC892: line_outs=4 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x17/0x0) type:line

[   14.922299] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

--

[   89.350337] Generic PHY r8169-400:00: attached PHY driver [Generic PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-400:00, irq=IGNORE)

[   90.366929] Generic PHY r8169-300:00: attached PHY driver [Generic PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-300:00, irq=IGNORE)

[   90.453045] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: Link is Down

[   91.075444] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   91.075792] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp3s0: link is not ready

[   91.075825] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp4s0: link is not ready

[   91.075889] Segment Routing with IPv6

[   93.269110] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: Link is Up - 1Gbps/Full - flow control rx/tx

[   93.269131] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready

[  108.104846] elogind-daemon[7728]: New seat seat0.

[  108.105860] elogind-daemon[7728]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event2 (Power Button)

[/code]

[code]

dmesg | grep -iC 5 "enp3s0"

[   14.316513] usb 1-10: USB disconnect, device number 16

[   14.683411] udevd[4834]: starting version 3.2.9

[   14.722156] udevd[4834]: starting eudev-3.2.9

[   14.826390] parport_pc 00:01: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

[   14.826459] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 5 [PCSPP]

[   14.832768] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: renamed from eth0

[   14.836995] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input18

[   14.841954] r8169 0000:04:00.0 enp4s0: renamed from eth1

[   14.877377] Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...

[   14.901365] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Disabling MSI

[   14.901369] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: Handle vga_switcheroo audio client

--

[   88.080081] EXT4-fs (dm-13): re-mounted. Opts: discard

[   88.107987] EXT4-fs (dm-10): re-mounted. Opts: discard

[   88.219303] Adding 6289404k swap on /dev/mapper/xswap.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:6289404k SS

[   89.350337] Generic PHY r8169-400:00: attached PHY driver [Generic PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-400:00, irq=IGNORE)

[   90.366929] Generic PHY r8169-300:00: attached PHY driver [Generic PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-300:00, irq=IGNORE)

[   90.453045] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: Link is Down

[   91.075444] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   91.075792] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp3s0: link is not ready

[   91.075825] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp4s0: link is not ready

[   91.075889] Segment Routing with IPv6

[   93.269110] r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: Link is Up - 1Gbps/Full - flow control rx/tx

[   93.269131] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready

[  108.104846] elogind-daemon[7728]: New seat seat0.

[  108.105860] elogind-daemon[7728]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event2 (Power Button)

[  108.105895] elogind-daemon[7728]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event1 (Power Button)

[  108.105928] elogind-daemon[7728]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event0 (Sleep Button)

[  108.146424] elogind-daemon[7728]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event7 (Compx 2.4G Receiver)

[/code]

Gruß MichaLast edited by Michigen on Sat Jun 20, 2020 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

Der Link wird nicht up gesetzt, soweit man das sieht.

zeig doch bitte mal deine /etc/conf.d/net sowie die ausgabe von ip address show dev enp3s0 sowie ip address show dev enp4s0

----------

## pietinger

 *Michigen wrote:*   

> Leider bekommt seit Gestern "net.enp4s0" nichts mehr, obwohl es nach gleichem Schema nur anderes Netz in der  "/etc/conf.d/net" steht.

 

Was hast Du gestern geändert ?

 *Michigen wrote:*   

> "net.enp3s0" erhält die IP genau so wie es in "/etc/conf.d/net" steht.

 

Wie sah diese gestern aus und wie sieht diese aktuell aus ?

----------

## Michigen

Geändert habe ich seit Gestern an der config nichts.

"/etc/conf.d/net"

```
config_enp3s0="192.168.0.12 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_enp3s0="default via 192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_enp3s0="192.168.0.1"

config_enp4s0="192.168.1.41 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_enp4s0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_enp4s0="192.168.1.1"
```

```
ip address show dev enp3s0

2: enp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 4c:cc:6a:d8:39:dc brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.12/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global enp3s0

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fd00::31/64 scope global 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::4ecc:6aff:fed8:39dc/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

ip address show dev enp4s0

3: enp4s0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:e0:4c:68:55:ee brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
```

----------

## pietinger

"NO-CARRIER" says you have no physical connection. Maybe an insulate contact or the cable is broken or a faulty port.

Edit: Sorry - ich war grad woanders. Dies ist ja das dt. Forum

"NO-CARRIER" bedeutet, Du hast keine physische Verbindung. Möglichkeiten: Wackelkontakt, Kabelfehler (innen irgendwo gebrochen) oder tatsächlich ein defekter Port. Probier als erstes mal ein anderes/neues patch-kabel.

----------

## Michigen

Es funktionieren aber beide Schnittstellen wenn ich die "systemrescuecd" von USB starte.

Neues Kabel probiere ich gleich mal....

----------

## Michigen

So neues Kabel und neuen Port am Switch probiert, leider will " enp4s0" nicht mehr mit gentoo arbeiten.

Live "systemrescuecd" läuft mit der Schnittstelle.

Was kann da faul sein?

----------

## pietinger

Hast Du am Kernel was geändert ?

Hast Du einen DHCP-Server in den beiden Netzen ? Wenn ja, was erscheint wenn Du mit CD bootest und nochmal beide Interfaces abfragst ?

Hast  Du neue PCs in Betrieb genommen ? (doppelt vergebene IP-Adressen)

----------

## Michigen

Danke für Deine Hilfe!

Am Kernel habe ich nichts geändert.

Ein DHCP-Server ist nur in dem "enp4s0" Netz was unter gentoo nicht läuft. Die Befehle aus der "systemrescuecd" schiebe ich noch nach.

IP doppelt vergeben kann ich ausschließen.

----------

## Michigen

ip address show aus live System:

```
ip address show dev enp3s0

2: enp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 4c:cc:6a:d8:39:dc brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet6 fe80::fc34:5992:b584:cd6b/64 scope link noprefixroute 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
```

```
ip address show dev enp4s0

3: enp4s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:e0:4c:68:55:ee brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.1.41/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global dynamic noprefixroute enp4s0

       valid_lft 3040sec preferred_lft 3040sec

    inet6 fe80::900c:752c:6f01:90f4/64 scope link noprefixroute 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
```

Ich verstehe das nicht!?

Gruß Micha

----------

## pietinger

Darf ich noch einmal fragen ob ich alles richtig verstanden habe:

1. Vorgestern ging alles

2. Du hast nichts - in allen - Netzen geändert (neue patchkabel gelegt und einen loop erzeugt)

3. Du hast nichts auf irgendeinen PC geändert

4. Auch sonst niemand hat irgend etwas geändert (switch / router neu konfiguriert)

5. Wenn Du mit der Rescue CD bootest, dann

a) bekommt enp4s0 die Adresse 192.168.1.41/24 vom DHCP-Server und ist up.

b) Der enp3s0 bekommt keine Adresse, da kein DHCP vorhanden.

6. Wegen 5a kann man einen plözlichen Defekt (Hardwarefehler, Kabelbruch) auf Seite des enp4s0 ausschließen

Was passiert wenn du nach dem booten mit der CD, dem enp3s0 die IP 192.168.0.12/24 gibst ? Haben dann beide Interfaces die gewünschten Adressen ? Kannst Du dann beide 192.168.X.1 anpingen ?

----------

## Michigen

Ja wenn ich enp3s0 die IP 192.168.0.12/24 läuft das Netzwerk auch.

Anpingen, erreichen kann ich dann auch beide Netze im Live- System.

Defekt der Karte vermute ich ja auch, aber warum läuft es im Live- System.

 :Confused: 

----------

## pietinger

 *Michigen wrote:*   

> Defekt der Karte vermute ich ja auch, [...]

 

Das kann es aber nicht sein, denn sonst würde das IF auch nicht arbeiten, wenn Du mit CD bootest.

Du bist ganz sicher, dass vorgestern mit der jetzigen (aktuellen) Konfiguration alles lief und Du seit dem nichts (und nirgends etwas) geändert hast ?

Wenn ja, dann bliebe eigentlich nur noch eines übrig: Ein plötzlicher "Defekt" im Dateisystem des PCs (die Platte) ... nur müsste da wenigstens etwas im syslog ersichtlich sein ...

----------

## Michigen

Die Controller sind fast Identisch.

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)
```

 *Quote:*   

> Du bist ganz sicher, dass vorgestern mit der jetzigen (aktuellen) Konfiguration alles lief und Du seit dem nichts (und nirgends etwas) geändert hast ? 

 

Ja

----------

## pietinger

 *Michigen wrote:*   

> Die Controller sind fast Identisch.
> 
> ```
> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)
> 
> ...

 

Na ja ... irgendwas stimmt da nicht bei Dir. Ich habe mich nämlich schon gestern über die MAC-Adressen gewundert. Wenn ich beide abfrage bekomme ich für die eine Karte Realtek:

https://macaddress.webwat.ch/hwaddr/00:E0:4C

... aber die andere soll angeblich eine Micro-Star sein:

https://macaddress.webwat.ch/hwaddr/4C:CC:6A

strange ... wieviele Karten sind denn in dieser Kiste ?

----------

## Michigen

 *Quote:*   

> strange ... wieviele Karten sind denn in dieser Kiste ?

 

Nur die beiden, sollte aber der gleiche Treiber sein.

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

   Memory at df304000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at df300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

   Capabilities: [170] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [178] L1 PM Substates

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

   Memory at df200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at d2100000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=2 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number ee-4b-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169
```

bei einem "/etc/init.d/net.enp4s0 restart" steht in den "messages"

```
Jun 20 18:16:58 gentoo /etc/init.d/net.enp4s0[17976]: WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

Jun 20 18:16:58 gentoo start-stop-daemon[18092]: Will stop /usr/sbin/ifplugd

Jun 20 18:16:58 gentoo start-stop-daemon[18092]: Will stop PID 16940

Jun 20 18:16:58 gentoo start-stop-daemon[18092]: Sending signal 3 to PID 16940

Jun 20 18:16:58 gentoo ifplugd(enp4s0)[16940]: Exiting.

Jun 20 18:16:58 gentoo kernel: Generic PHY r8169-400:00: attached PHY driver [Generic PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-400:00, irq=IGNORE)

Jun 20 18:16:58 gentoo kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp4s0: link is not ready

Jun 20 18:16:59 gentoo ifplugd(enp4s0)[18312]: ifplugd 0.28 initializing.

Jun 20 18:16:59 gentoo ifplugd(enp4s0)[18312]: Using interface enp4s0/00:E0:4C:68:55:EE with driver <r8169> (version: )

Jun 20 18:16:59 gentoo ifplugd(enp4s0)[18312]: Using detection mode: SIOCETHTOOL

Jun 20 18:16:59 gentoo ifplugd(enp4s0)[18312]: Initialization complete, link beat not detected.

Jun 20 18:16:59 gentoo /etc/init.d/net.enp4s0[17976]: WARNING: net.enp4s0 has started, but is inactive
```

----------

## Michigen

Habe jetzt alles aus dem Kernel rausgeschmissen und "net-misc/r8168" installiert, jetzt werden wieder beide Karten verwendet.

Verrückt.   :Cool: 

----------

## pietinger

Ich fasse mal zusammen:

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, wenn "etwas" nicht mehr funktioniert (= es lief bereits):

1. Es wurde irgendetwas geändert, oder

2. Es ist irgendetwas kaputt gegangen.

Punkt Eins schließt Du aus. Bleibt also nur 2.

Der Adapter, das Patchkabel und der Switch sollten - eigentlich - nicht ursächlich sein, da beim booten mit CD alles wieder geht.

Natürlich kann es sein, dass beim booten mit CD andere Treiber oder eine andere config angezogen wird - nur das darf nicht ursächlich sein, WEIL ja vorgestern alles ging (und es keine Änerungen gab).

Wir sehen im log:

```
Jun 20 18:16:59 gentoo [...] link beat not detected.
```

Das bedeutet: Kommunikationsproblem auf Layer 1

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Warum verhält sich die Gegenstelle = Switch so, wenn Du normal startest und nicht so wenn Du mit CD bootest ?

Geht die LINK LED am Switch an ?

Wenn im Switch eine MAC-Adresse geblockt wäre, müsste dieser Block immer aktiv sein ...

Was ist denn das für ein Switch ? Wie ist dessen Config ?

An welchem Swich hängt das andere IF ? Und die Config ?

Welche Router sind wo ?

Besser gefragt: Wie sieht der komplette Netzplan aus ? Hast Du wirklich keinen Loop drin ?

----------

## pietinger

 *Michigen wrote:*   

> Habe jetzt alles aus dem Kernel rausgeschmissen und "net-misc/r8168" installiert, jetzt werden wieder beide Karten verwendet.
> 
> Verrückt.  

 

OK - Du hast vorgestern irgendwas am System gemacht ...

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Michigen

Nur Update, scheinbar hat sich da etwas geändert.

Wollte schon fasst die Karte rausreißen...

Danke für Deine Geduld noch mal und alles Gute.

Viele Grüße =))

----------

## pietinger

 *Michigen wrote:*   

> Nur Update, scheinbar hat sich da etwas geändert.

 

Kernel-update ?

----------

## Michigen

Nein!

nur: eix-sync, emerge -uvatND world ...

Gruss

----------

## pietinger

Strange. Wenn es ein kernel-update gewesen wäre, hätte ich Dir diesen Link ans Herz gelegt:

https://forum.manjaro.org/t/r8168-kernel-5-6-3-driver-broken/135325

Egal - vorbei. Man müsste wirklich tief graben um zu sehen was ursächlich war (messagelogs von vorher und nachher vergleichen, etc.)

Grüße zurück.  :Smile: 

----------

